# Domestic espresso equipment under £500



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean now has an 'under £500' domestic section! There'll be a lot more stuff going on over the next few days so check it out......http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/under--500.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

More stuff going on all the time so keep an eye on it!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would think about your photos of equipment Andy, some of them you cant really see and only one pic, if i was spending £500 on a machine i would want a few pics to gander over!

Also, what sets the Ascaso apart from the classic, as its twice the price?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Very much a work in progress at the mo! When I get back this afternoon, I will have a good look at both machines and let you know what the differences are!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok. Ascaso Dream Versatile: All hand made in Barcelona with a 100% aluminium body (I personally think it looks a lot nicer than the Classic and is better put together! Just my opinion!), 3 way solenoid valve and over pressure valve. A pressurized filter holder system (you can get non pressurized baskets), panarello style steam wand, aluminium tamper, 1.3 litre water tank, chrome based filter holder, 16 bar pressure (Gaggia is 15 bar) and a cup warmer. It also has a brass boiler (Classic has aluminium one) and a temp guage on the front of the machine which the Classic doesn't have. Temp stability is better than the Classic too.


----------

